# The Gunslinger's Project Log



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, decided to make this project log to show my mediocre progress on all my projects, so here you are, hope you enjoy and all criticism is welcome.

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

First of is my space marine project, rather short lived they got lost in the warp (I left them on a bus in Manchester) and they have not been seen since.



















Was a shame i lost them, but i guess thats life, time to move on to another project :grin:


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

Hile gunslinger! I like your color scheme quite a bit, although it looks like in that closeup picture the light is washing out some of your highlights. Nice crisp, clean style, especially on the tank. 
I am sorry about the loss, hopefully you'll be able to replace them.

Long days and pleasant nights.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I suffer from the same issues with images when I take photos, typical northern english weather. Instead of using flash (like your close up) try and cobble together a cheap light box (A4 white paper and a box top works well) and having a well lit room.

Hope that they eventually turn up so that you can use your lost in the warp fluff.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

The worst part is i made and painted more but i just didnt take any pictures before i lost them


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Vampire Counts*

As my sig may suggest iv been working on a vampire counts army whilst doing my space marines, and since their disappearance they have made a jump to the foreground.

My plan is to have one horde of 40 spear armed skeletons, the first few are made here:

























And a necromancer to keep that big unit up to full strength:









Cheers thanks


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I also want to have two smaller units of hand weapon armed skeletons, the first batch being made here:

























And everything so far:









Cheers thanks


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Traitor Space Wolves*

Hey guys, to replace my space marines im going to start a Space wolves army that has gone renegade, lead by a possessed Rune Priest.
Picked up both battleforces to give me a decent basis in troops with lots of kit bashing:









And here is the army list, more pictures as I get them done.

Rune Preist
Chooser of the Slain

Wolf Preist
MeltaBombs

Dreadnought
Heavy Flamer, Wolftooth Necklace, Plasma Cannon

Scouts x5
Meltagun
wolfguard leader, Melta Bombs, Combi Melta

GreyHunters x5
Flamer
Razorback, Twin Lascannons
Wolfguard leader

GreyHunters x5
Meltagun
Razorback, Twin Assualt Cannons
Leader, Wolf Claw

Grey Hunters x9
Meltagun
Rhino
Leader, Powerfist

GreyHunters x8 (rune preist)
Meltagun, Wolf standard
Rhino
Leader, Frost axe, combi melta

Bloodclaws x9 (wolf preist)
Flamer
Rhino

Landspeeder (multi melta)

Landspeeder (multi melta)

Longfangs x6
5x Missile Launcher
Rhino

Longfangs x6
5x Missile Launcher
Rhino

Vindicator

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Traitor Space Wolves sounds like an interesting concept. Really like that you've bought both battle forces to mix and match, you should get some good conversions out of them.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I could totally outrun that skeleton with no legs. And I smoke.

Looking forward to your traitor marines, get to work!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

jlaughter001 said:


> I could totally outrun that skeleton with no legs. And I smoke.
> 
> Looking forward to your traitor marines, get to work!


He has legs, they are just underground, he hasn't completely dug his way out yet, there will be more of them. 

Will get on it, just spent a few days at the gf so haven't had a chance to do anything but undercoat everything.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*High Elves*

Due to imminent release of 6th edition iv decided to put my space wolves on hold just in case I need to make any changes in the army list. 
So to keep me occupied until then iv re started my High elves from last years Storm of Magic tournament at my local gw, so iv bought some new models and have created a new paint scheme.

First up is my Spearmen unit, which will later become a mini horde of 32 spearmen, all of which can fight:








And my Sentinel, which iv used spare parts from elsewhere to make more unique:








My archer unit will probably be made smaller as my list gets finalised, but until then here it is:








And my Hawkeye, again tried to make it look special:









Cheers, the Gunslinger


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice! altough i would do some washes on the space marines and the chaos warriors, the colors look a bit to uniform to me...


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Gunslinger I noticed you are in Golems home town 
Have you seen this? LINK 
We are looking to help gamers and to have a Heresy people there would be amazing. Also we have a gaming room should you ever need a place to play 

Just thought i'd mention it as you are localy placed, an if you want your Necrons destroying by my Eldar i'm always up for a game


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Warpath said:


> Hey Gunslinger I noticed you are in Golems home town
> Have you seen this? LINK
> We are looking to help gamers and to have a Heresy people there would be amazing. Also we have a gaming room should you ever need a place to play
> 
> Just thought i'd mention it as you are localy placed, an if you want your Necrons destroying by my Eldar i'm always up for a game


Hey mate thanks for the link. Once I get a decent sized army and get back into playing with the new edition il be sure to look you up, always looking for new opponents.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Trying to force my self to paint some skeletons in between doing my dissertation, repainted parts of the ones iv done before and am happier with the colour scheme, and have finished ten, now working on another ten, want a deploy-able horde of 40 plus ten or so more for extra summoning.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

@The Gunslinger they are looking good so far. Once you base them they will really pop.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

@The Gunslinger they are looking good so far. Once you base them they will really pop.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> @The Gunslinger they are looking good so far. Once you base them they will really pop.


Its hard to see in the picture but they are based with mourn mountain snow.
Im not sure what made me want to go snow themed when i first did them last year and now im not sure. i just left it for now because i seemed to have based about 30 bases ready.

what do you think? should i look to change? i dont really have an established fluff yet either so thats not helping make the decision for me


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice models. The metallics could do with a bit of scruffing up though. They look a bit clean for undead weapons. Also, what happened your pics from the first page?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nice models. The metallics could do with a bit of scruffing up though. They look a bit clean for undead weapons. Also, what happened your pics from the first page?


I knew i forgot something, got the pot of nuln oil out all ready and everything.

And im not sure what happened to them, i cant remember what i was using to host them, i had to re do the undead ones. im sure il figure it out at some point.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> I knew i forgot something, got the pot of nuln oil out all ready and everything.


That would help, some rust effect would also give them a good look. Even a very light dry brush in spots of one of the orange shades, washed with devlan mud would be easy and effective.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

iv re painted the sword black and then heavily dry brushed necron compound across the blade trying to keep the back more dirty and then highlighting the edge of the blade chainmail.
i will do some rust when i get an orange paint.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Also heres a close up of the bases. Id really appreciate some feedback on whether or not the snow scheme works and if not what you would suggest as a alternative.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> Also heres a close up of the bases. Id really appreciate some feedback on whether or not the snow scheme works and if not what you would suggest as a alternative.


I would wash it with a watered down black wash and a blue wash to give the show depth. I would also look for some fine sand to use to simulate smaller clumps of snow.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks a bit flat to be honest. Maybe painting the sides of the bases a different colour might help the snow effect stand out more, like a brown shade. Also, if you added some static grass and had the snow sort of drift up one side of it it would look much better.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok guys cheers. Been looking at some tutorials online and I think I'm going to have to abandone the idea that this will be a easy gw texture paint job and do a more complex basing on them.

Also in another note really appreciating the feedback and advice. Cheers. 

The Gunslinger


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Woodland scenics. Buy a snow shaker and you will have enough snow for ever and ever and ever. Just watch what glue you use as some glue will yellow with age.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Whilst i have been trying to decide what style of basis to use for my army i'v realised that i also need to start thinking about a theme for my army. Anyway i think i want to do a Lahmian army with a converted Isabella at its head. really like the model, not so sure about the head though. 
All the fluff i'v read seems to suggest that Lahmian armys are often more like a tomb kings force so was considering getting some tomb kings shields of a bits site and try and create a tomb kings style force whilst still using the new better skeletons.
I was also considering using the tomb guard models instead of grave guard.
What does everybody think? 
Cheers


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the new base style im going to use.








I found a great tutorial for basing so they should look much better now. I have some dead grass for the other ones but the necromancer's has a lot going on as it is so im going to leave it the way it is.

Iv also nearly finished the necromancer and another 9 Skeletons now that all the bugs have been worked out so should have more to show by tonight. 

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Necromancer*

Ok completed my Necromancer. Im fairly happy with how he came out, especially the face (i hate painting faces hence why i went with undead) Let me know what you think.
































Cheers
The Gunslinger


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks good, very neat and tidy. I think a few washes would really make it pop though. Sepia on the cream of his cloak, agrax earthshade on the brown, badab black on the staff, and maybe a very light blue or green on the face to portray how unhealthy a necromancer should be would be a good start. You jthen just highlight with the original colour. Very simple, but very effective. I find washes have helped a lot of painters raise their game a notch or two.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Im always worried about doing washes, im not very good at them, its a shame i cant save it incase it goes wrong like a computer game. I might have a look at some tutorials to try and get a better idea on what to do.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok finished the first ten bases with the new style, first time basing to this complexity with sand, multy paint layers and them some dead grass:








They were based on this example:
Dustbowl
Basecoat: Tallarn Sand.
Highlight 1: Karak Stone.
Highlight 2: Ushabti Bone.
Rim: Steel Legion Drab.
Scatter: Dead Grass.








from this tutorial which was pretty good.
http://row40k.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/basing-your-miniatures-basics.html

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Skeletons*

Ok here are ten skeletons i have re based and touched up on the bits that were suggested.
Now that all the bugs have been worked out and the process has been streamlined im ready to start on the other 25.








Heres one with the Necromancer aswell.








Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey all, been adding to my vampire counts. I have decided to create a Lahmian army so i have ordered some tomb kings shields to give it a more Lahmian feel. I have also picked up a garden of morr cheap on ebay so i am using parts of that as unit fillers. Hopefully it will give each unit more of a dynamic look. 

Here is the first unit of skeletons, they are 6 wide and 8 deep. I have joined some of the bases together in groups of four and decorated them.








The coffin at the front will eventually have a wraith coming out of it, i wanted to give the model some height over all the overs.









Let me know what you think.

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just a quick update, replaced the shields on the first few skeletons with tomb king ones.
Let me know what you think.








Il be updating more today so keep an eye out









Cheers, The Gunslinger


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The skeletons looks realy good! But I'm with khornes fist. That necronancer need a wash or two.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, finished another 4 skeletons on one of the group bases.







And here is a group shot of all the skeletons i have done so far:








Let me know what you think.

Cheers, The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys just another quick update.
Started to work on the unit fillers aswell and i though id let you see how the unit is coming together as a whole.








Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't see the last four pics you're posted. Have you change anything with your upload?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I can't see the last four pics you're posted. Have you change anything with your upload?


Ok i have edited and re uploaded the images, same as before, hopefully that should work now.

Cheers for pointing out the problem.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> Ok i have edited and re uploaded the images, same as before, hopefully that should work now.
> 
> Cheers for pointing out the problem.



That did the trick! Some of the skeletons looks a bit white, maybe the light/flash or they need a second wash. I would recomend a wash on the blue aswell.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea i think its the lighting that make them look lighter, if anything when i look at the miniature i feel the white isn't enough. 

Which wash would you suggest on the shields?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

A Dark blue would be my advice, asuremen blue maybe.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just another quick update.
i have finished a couple more skeletons as well as the standard bearer and the musician.
































Let me know what you think.
Cheers, The Gunslinger


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It could be the photo, but they look like they could do with a wash and some highlighting. The blue looks very flat, and all that bone could use some depth. I know this sounds like a scratched record considering my post regarding your necromancer, but really, washes are so simple and effective to do. If you're going to do masses of flat colours like the blue and bone, washes and highlights will help make them pop. 

A spot colour might also help. Pick something like the skulls on the shields and banner and maybe do them as jewel-like, maybe emerald or ruby. That one small touch of colour can make all the difference.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It could be the photo, but they look like they could do with a wash and some highlighting. The blue looks very flat, and all that bone could use some depth. I know this sounds like a scratched record considering my post regarding your necromancer, but really, washes are so simple and effective to do. If you're going to do masses of flat colours like the blue and bone, washes and highlights will help make them pop.
> 
> A spot colour might also help. Pick something like the skulls on the shields and banner and maybe do them as jewel-like, maybe emerald or ruby. That one small touch of colour can make all the difference.



Yea i realised i forgot to dry brush the blue, i have done it now, looks much better. Il post a new photo in a minute.
For the skeletons i base coat Zandri Dust, then wash Seraphin Sepia and then dry brush Praxeti white. 
Im not sure i like the idea of really putting colour in there, dosnt seem very undeady.
I am putting much more colour on the Champion though.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is one after i dry brushed the blue on the shield and the banner. I also tried to make the photo better with white background and more light, hopefully it comes across better.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Been doing more work today, finished the wall piece unit filler.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The blue looks much better now. Keep up this great work!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> The blue looks much better now. Keep up this great work!


Thanks, been going at it all day.

I have also finished the rest of the bases for the unit and the coffin for the wraith.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

As of late I keep finding my self looking longingly at my boxes of warhammer in the corner, as if they are calling out to me to once again begin working on the assembly line of far to many skeletons. 
It doesn't help that I have recently re read some of the commissar Cain novels, which has left me interested in the universe again.
Alas I must attempt to crush this forlorn hope of once again taking up the hobby, I have far to much work to do, essays to write and boring historical texts to read…


Who am I kidding, mediocre progress coming soon!!!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, i decided to re paint my wraith, wanting a more ethereal look to him, but i wanted the blade and parts to be physical, so here is my attempt at fading from one to the other.

I know it dosnt look great, so if there is any suggestions on how to improve it, i would love to hear them.

Cheers


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Hmm well it depends on which effect you're going for - Ethereal can have a lot of hues, the most popular being tourquise.

Do you want to stick with the blue or is the effect itself more important to you?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

It was more the effect i was going for, i followed a guide for painting ethereals in an old white dwarf, it started with astronomican grey, washed with asurmen blue and then just drybrushed lighter and lighter.

I was happy with the ethereal bits, just not sure how i feel about the corporeal bits now that i have done it.

I know its hard to tell because of the picture quality but iv tried to have the black of the hood fade into the blue with bands of increasingly light shades of greys and blues.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

All right, in that case I would definitely recommend that you check out this one; It's from GW themselves and it's the second part in painting Nagash.

It gives a good run-down on how he does the spirits surrounding him and you need very few paints to do so. Personally I think the turquoise feel is better when dealing with the spooky and the scary, so maybe it can give you some inspiration. If anything, you can replace the Nihilak Oxide with a blue glaze or the like, if you prefer the blue.

If you don't want to go for this, I would probably recommend a more dry brush when doing your drybrushing. It seems like the drybrushing is a bit smudgy, which means you have too much paint on your brush. You loose the effect that drybrushing produces, and leaves the model looking streaked. 






I hope it helps!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Imperial Guard*

Hey everyone, abit of a change of pace today.

As i said before i had been reading the commissar cain books and have gotten interested in 40k again, more specificly, the guard, so i dug out my old models and decided to give them a new lick of paint and see how far i could get. I do seem to love armies with lots of sub par troops 

Anyway, the inspiration for the colour scheme came from this picture i saw in an old whitedwarf:









And here is my attempt and recreating it.








I wanted them to be kind of like Mordians, but a more practical version, actually wearing body armour etc, plus much cheaper to buy cadians. Let me know what you think.








Cheers, 
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, been working on another couple of guardsmen today, im liking the scheme so far.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, just putting out a 'what im up to' update.

Im in the process of going through all my warhammer, and being critical with what i need and what i actually want and attempting to sell anything that dosnt make the cut.

Im abandoning the guard, to much work, and instead iv carefully selected some chaos marines and am stripping the paint with the intention of making a death guard army.
I realised whilst doing this i have way to many marines of all kinds, i selected 4 units of 7 plague marines and still have 50 odd marines left, its scary to think how much i must have spent on those. 

Any way, paint stripping completed today so il start work on them soon. I also found all my old battlefleet gothic, which is cool. Im going to try and salvage a few ships and make a small chaos fleet to match my death guard. Having to drill out all the broken flying stands... yay.

So yea, thats whats happening so far, for anyone who is interested. 

Cheers, 
The Gunslinger


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like a good project. I look forward to your chaos army developing. 

And my hat is off to you. Cutting down your models and projects is one of the hardest things for any of us here; so many plans and "wouldn't it be cool . . ." aspirations get tied up in our models and our unstarted projects.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good luck, I'm looking forward to seeing your new Chaos Marines!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel, i took the liberty of correctly translating your Latin 
If i am right in assuming its supposed to mean, skill and mars, and all etc, it would be;
'artem et Martem', third declension nouns 
Also the second et isnt necessary grammatically, Latin sentences are notoriously short.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> Iraqiel, i took the liberty of correctly translating your Latin
> If i am right in assuming its supposed to mean, skill and mars, and all etc, it would be;
> 'artem et Martem', third declension nouns
> Also the second et isnt necessary grammatically, Latin sentences are notoriously short.


Ha 'by skill and force' is the official line, though really it translates to 'twist to open'. Most of my latin is habeus corpus and res judicata and the like, which as we all know are not classical latin anyway. 

Did you learn latin in school, as history study, for work or for interest? I rather like it as an interest topic, I haven't studied latin academically.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Ha 'by skill and force' is the official line, though really it translates to 'twist to open'. Most of my latin is habeus corpus and res judicata and the like, which as we all know are not classical latin anyway.
> 
> Did you learn latin in school, as history study, for work or for interest? I rather like it as an interest topic, I haven't studied latin academically.


Ah, that would be ablative then, which means you were right all alone, how silly of me 

Im doing a masters degree in classics and ancient history, foolishly decided to take a beginners Latin module, revising for my first exam as we speak. Its not going well.

Also force would better translate as Vis.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Vim for strength, vis for force? These romans are crazy.

Good luck with your exams! Post graduate ancient history would be fascinating, I'd love to do that too one day.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Death Guard*

Hey everyone

So like i said, iv started work on a small Death Guard force, trying to salvage the boxes of marines i have in various conditions. 

Im going to work on two things simultaneously so i dont get bored, a squad of 7 plague marines and a more complex project, my custom vindicator, which i am also entering into the monthly conversion competition, and im going to start a new thread in the modelling section detailing the step by step of the construction. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2024666#post2024666

So here is the start of the project in all its broken glory, i will post links to the other threads below when i get them up and running.










Cheers, 

The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, just a small update today, been trying to improve my painting skills in two areas, painting black and using washes, so i combined them to do this marine, enjoy:
























unfortunately the black doesn't come out very well in the photos, but i'm really glad i took the time to do highlights and a light dry brush before washing it and highlighting it again. In person it looks much better.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

You've got some pretty thin and subtle grey highlights there, which I can imagine didn't show up too well on camera. Have you tried extreme highlighting with a celestra or fenrisian grey? that can have a really nice effect like you can see here:

http://666kb.com/i/bsbj2yjibm77cu448.jpg


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> You've got some pretty thin and subtle grey highlights there, which I can imagine didn't show up too well on camera. Have you tried extreme highlighting with a celestra or fenrisian grey? that can have a really nice effect like you can see here:
> 
> http://666kb.com/i/bsbj2yjibm77cu448.jpg



ahh one day my painting will be that good

I will keep going with it, that was after all the point.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> You've got some pretty thin and subtle grey highlights there, which I can imagine didn't show up too well on camera. Have you tried extreme highlighting with a celestra or fenrisian grey? that can have a really nice effect like you can see here:
> 
> http://666kb.com/i/bsbj2yjibm77cu448.jpg


This is a great piece of advice. Because your doing such a subtle highlight adding a thin line of a lighter grey can really make the it pop. An easy way to do this would be to take your brush and load it lightly with paint. then drag the tip over a paper towel once or twice lightly. (this will leave small amounts of pigment on the brush. then using a little more pressure you drag the highlight over the area you intend to do. leaving little pigment but enough to stand out. another option is to drybrush the entire model and then go back over it with black leaving only the areas that you want highlighted. 

Another recommendation would be to thin down your paints a bit. the layers seem a bit thick (possibly because they are second hand minis or still had a coat of paint on them? if this is the case i HIGHLY recommend stripping them and repriming them beforehand). Thinner paint is easier to control with your brush and doesn't wash out any of the details. 

This is a labor of love for all (most) of us so it takes time. Passion is definitely something that you have and thats a great basis for skill improvement. Keep up the good work


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it. 

Yea im just doing singular mini's now just trying to practice highlighting and washes because they are definitely my weak points at the minute. 

That particular marine did all ready have a coat of paint on him, but anything i do, properly, i do strip first so they look as good as they can.
But especially with the black i was using, it was a very old pot of paint, so it had gotten pretty thick, so i might have to go buy some new ones soon.

I am stripping the painted parts of my russ/vindi combination tonight so i can get that finished soon, lots to do


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, got a plague marine to show off today, its not a very complicated scheme, just lots of washes and dry brushes.








Let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

A quick group shot of the first squad of plague marines, minus the champion, made a mistake on him so he is going back for paint stripping with the practice guys, woops. 








As you can see i have tried to make them look really chaotic with a mix of plague marines, regular marines with zombie heads or warriors of chaos heads. I have also brought in some possessed and dark vengence models for champions etc in the other squads and used berserker and possessed backpacks on some models, just to make them all look abit different. 

Cheers


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Imperial Guard*

The first unit i have painted up for my Imperial Guard force for the army painting challenge.
I'm using Steel Legion models for my army, painted with a dark blue overcoat with leather gloves and boots etc. I have tried to paint wooden gun stocks etc, but it hasnt come out very well so i may have to re do that one day. 
























Let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Imperial Guard*

Just an update linking in with the army painting challenge. 

Finished another squad of infantry, this time with a plasma gunner and a rocket launcher. 








Made some changes to the sergeant, for some reason who ever I got them from decided to chop his head off, so I cleaned it up and used a head from the catachan command sprue, his chainsword was also broken so I replaced that with a cadian one. 









And now I am working on a pair of sentinels, one of them is old and is going to be taken apart and re-painted. The second one is new and still in pieces. They are both going to be armoured and equipped with lascannons for tank hunting. 









Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Imperial Guard*

So I have finished my armoured sentinels:

I'm really happy with how they turned out. If you look closely you can see that it is a kind of mottled blue armour plating, with a couple of layers of drybrushes and washes. 








As I said before, I have made them both armoured and closed top, I had to do a bit of cutting and sticking to get the roof to fit on the second one, as I wanted to use the different armour plating on each. 








And they are both armed with lascannons. I would probably deploy them together and let them do some tank hunting. 








Overall I think they match the rugged, abused look that I am going for with my guard, with them having been fighting a few year long war over the planetary capital and in all honesty, they are losing.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Loving the badass steel legion dudes you have going there, they look great! 
So with two vet squads and two sentinels, will you next turn your attention to a command squad or something suitably dirty fighting style like a wyvern or battle psyker?

Your plague marine looks really good too, a bit like he's been percolating in something really nasty that's crusted over him for a long time.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

You should stop smoking its bad for you.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Loving the badass steel legion dudes you have going there, they look great!
> So with two vet squads and two sentinels, will you next turn your attention to a command squad or something suitably dirty fighting style like a wyvern or battle psyker?
> 
> Your plague marine looks really good too, a bit like he's been percolating in something really nasty that's crusted over him for a long time.


Thanks mate, appreciate it. For the time being I am trying to work through the stuff I have before buying anything new and exciting, so I have a command squad in the works. I am trying to convert a cadian vox caster to look more steel legion and making an autocannon team with a wheeled gun mounting etc. After that I may make another three autocannon teams the same way to give me some decent fire support. 



DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> You should stop smoking its bad for you.


Smoking? :scratchhead:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Lizardmen*

So as some of you may have seen, I am attempting to get back into fantasy, or age of sigmar, so I have started a Lizardmen army. 

I have gotten my first unit of Saurus warriors made with clubs and shields:









For the paint scheme, I wanted to move away from the normal scheme that games workshop uses, so will be doing a more greyish skin with a blue hint and turquoise scales. Hopefully I will have a test model ready soon. 

Cheers


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds good with the greyish paintscheme. A more natural colour should work fine with the lizardmen. A bright spot colour to bind the army together and make it pop is recomended though.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Sounds good with the greyish paintscheme. A more natural colour should work fine with the lizardmen. A bright spot colour to bind the army together and make it pop is recomended though.


What I was thinking of was to paint each unit's crests a different bright colour to bind the unit together whilst the whole army shares a similar paint scheme. Thinking a nice orange for this first unit.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Intresting concept. Can't what to see the first couple of units.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok I have done the test model, not sure how i feel about it, any comments?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks like a good base, but some suggestions:
1. Give a light drybrush of hellion green over the scales to give the impression of highlighting and, potentially, light source over them.
2. Claws and teeth in Reikland fleshshade, then smash agrax earth or a lighter brown over the underbelly.
3. On the club, drybrush the wood with a mournfang brown, then wash down with agrax earth, then very lightly drybrush again. Follow up with painting the teeth black and gloss varnishing them for an obsidian look.

That's the direction I'd go with it, but like I said it's a sweet looking base mate!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Lizardmen*

Ok so I still cant decide on what colour to do the skin, I have tried three different ways after I didn't like my first attempt, so everything else is the same apart from the skin.

Each one has been base coated sotek green, then temple guard blue. The scales are Kantor blue with a skink blue drybrush, and a nuln oil wash over that.

The first one has had a Ulthuan Grey dry brush over the skin, then washed with Coelia greenshade, to give it a dry, duller green skin:

















The second one is also a Ulthuan grey drybrush, but with a Asurmen blue wash, so has come out as a dark blue colour, my worry with this one is that it all looks to dark with the dark blue scales. 

















And finally, worried about the fact that they both look pretty dark, I have done one more in lines with the standard scheme; with a Coelia greenshade wash and a skink blue highlight

















Which one do you think looks better? I know its hard to picture without the weapons and shields done etc, but based on the skin and the scales.

Cheers.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the second looks best. The darker than usual will benefit from the bright colours.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't see any of the pics:cray: Says 'Photo not found'.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The contrast between the skin and scales looks good in the last picture. I'd stick with that. Are you going to stay with the square bases or change to rounds?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

SonofVulkan said:


> The contrast between the skin and scales looks good in the last picture. I'd stick with that. Are you going to stay with the square bases or change to rounds?


I think I will update them to round later on. Lots of the lizardmen line are currently out of stock on the website, which makes me think they will get re-released with the round bases soon.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

So whilst work continues on my lizardmen, I could no longer resist the temptation and have brought two imperial cruisers for the battlefleet gothic system. Cost me £35 to get two new, which is pretty terrible, but well worth it. They are stunning models with lots of detail and I fell in love with them the first time I saw them all those years ago, now I can actually do them justice this time around.

So I have built them as two Lunar class Cruisers, which are the main workhorse of any fleet and a good place to start. They will deploy as a pair supported by a squadron of four cobras. 









Cheers


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

They do look really impressive. I regret not getting into BG as a kid.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah same here, I regret not holding on to the models... (think my dad threw them out when I went off to college :angry.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

venomlust said:


> They do look really impressive. I regret not getting into BG as a kid.


This so so much, I'm still hoping that the PC game will get them to redo BFG if its sucessful though it is a faint hope.

I think £35 for two new isnt that bad all being said. If you love the models as much as you seem to imply im sure you wuill do them both justice regardless. Cant have a good model without love.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> So I have built them as two Lunar class Cruisers, which are the main workhorse of any fleet and a good place to start. They will deploy as a pair supported by a squadron of four cobras.


Awesome! They look good, what colours are you planning to paint them in?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome! They look good, what colours are you planning to paint them in?


Would it shock everyone if I said some kind of blue? :laugh:

I really loved the colour scheme for the Nihilakh Dynasty of Necrons and even got some a couple of years back, but couldn't stand painting another version of vampire counts, so dropped it. But I still tried to use that turquoise blue look in my other armies, like the shields on my skeletons. Now I am using it again for my ships. 

The hope is, much like on the necrons, the turquoise will look more like stone then metal, and instead of using a silver for the engines and guns etc I am going to try and create a granite effect. There was a plog here where someone painted some Empire soldiers with their armour and swords looking like they were made out of stone, and it looked amazing. Hoping to recreate that. Actually if any of you can remember who's it was, I would be grateful for a reminder, couldn't find it again yesterday, there is a cookie in it for you :grin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hmmmm I haven't seen a granite style, but I did my guys in grey:


Is that like what you are going for?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Hmmmm I haven't seen a granite style, but I did my guys in grey:
> 
> 
> Is that like what you are going for?


aha yes, forgot it was you, thats the one. How did you paint them, if you don't mind me stealing your style? I just enjoy the look without it being overly silver, I may go back and re-do my vampire counts like that one day. 

But for now, that's the kind of grey I will be using for the typically metallic parts of my ship, which I think will really fit in with the ridiculous levels of grim dark in the battlefleet gothic fluff and will make them look more primitive.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> fit in with the ridiculous levels of grim dark in the battlefleet gothic fluff and will make them look more primitive.


Nice!

It's fairly straightforward and should go well on the BFG ships. Start with:
Coat Administratum Grey
Wash Nuln Oil over complete area
broadly highlight Administratum Grey, leaving the darkest regions in the bottom of curves etc.
Choose 1 grey midway between Administratum Grey and Celestra grey, and highlight with that, with the focus of the highlight on the top of the model as though the nearest sun was above it. Once the layer is on, lightly drybrush over about half of any remaining large Administratum Grey surfaces (shouldn't be many on your ships). Edge highlight the sharp edges on the underside with this colour.
Get Celestra Grey and drybrush a top highlight over the topmost parts of the grey areas. Edge highlight the topside sharp surfaces with this.
Get white. Consider running two lines parallel down any dark surfaces to break them up with 'shine' as you can see on that sword above. Edge highlight topside sharp surfaces that are already layered with celestra grey. 
Use nuln oil again to add depth, but only putting it on areas that need it. Use sparingly or it will wreck the blending of the layers and just bring the tone right back down.

Hope that helps!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice!
> 
> It's fairly straightforward and should go well on the BFG ships.


Sorry mate, just realised I didn't thank you for the tips, cheers for that. 

Anyway just a small update on two fronts.
For my bfg I have painted the two cruiser's bases, tried to make it look like space with stars and nebula's etc plus free hand their names, about as good as I can make it anyway. 








To explain the names, some of you may know, they are the names of Mar's twin moons, and seeming they are Lunar class cruisers and were probably built on Mars it seemed like a good fit. Plus the working fluff I have for them is that they were built at the same time and have served together since the 32nd Millennium. 

And here is the work on the first cruiser, I'm happy with the main hull, might put in some combat damage, not sure yet. 








Let me know what you think.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks pretty good mate, I too went for the purple and gold lined bow. Considered putting some spot colours like bright blue dots or yellow/red etc, similar to how ships look at night?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just checking in after a few months out. I'm in Guatemala at the minute, after two weeks in Cuba and a month in Mexico. 

I'm heading back to the uk in May and am excited to get back to work on the hobby. After the downsizing a few months ago and the fire sale to fund my trip I only have my imperial guard and vampire counts left, which is good as they were my first armies and the ones I always seem to come back to. 

So I'm hoping to re-enter the army painting competition this year, and I should be back just before it starts, carrying on with my steel legion guys and my vampires on the side. 

That's another reason I wanted to check in, to ask for some advice on my vampires. I'm not sure if anyone remembers that far back but the idea was to do a lahmian army, using some tomb kings models to help represent that, like on my skeletons back along. But gw has made that plan fairly difficult now, and I'm trying to decide what is best to do. 

At the minute I have two ideas, and would love your opinions or even suggestions of others. One; do it anyway and try and find tomb kings models anyway. Or secondly still use female models but say they were von carsteins that are still operating after their fall, and build a more traditional vampire counts army, dropping the tomb kings influence entirely. 

Like i said would love to get your opinions. 

Cheers, 
The gunslinger.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> I'm in Guatemala at the minute, after two weeks in Cuba and a month in Mexico.


Holy crap that sounds like a cool trip. Hope it has been going swimmingly mate!

As to Vampire Counts... surely the second hand market for tomb kings should be roaring about now?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Holy crap that sounds like a cool trip. Hope it has been going swimmingly mate!
> 
> As to Vampire Counts... surely the second hand market for tomb kings should be roaring about now?


It has been pretty spectacular, done and seen so much over the last three months. I got my first tattoo in Leon, Nicaragua the other day to have something to remember everything. But I'm excited to get home in two weeks, finally have a hot shower. 

Yea I'm sure it will stabilise out at some point, but i have looked a few time and things are still lacking or super expensive. I really want to pick my guard back up after seeing yours again so maybe in a month or so things might have settled on eBay and I can get some tomb guard.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Whilst I wait for some parts to come for my guard, taking much longer then I hoped, I have started working on a side project to get painting something. I will keep it secret for now, but here is a sneak peak of a knight who isn't having a great time of it.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Not having a great time because he's on sideways or because he is just generally grumpy?

Welcome back to hobby town!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Not having a great time because he's on sideways or because he is just generally grumpy?
> 
> Welcome back to hobby town!


I'm glad to be back in hobby town. 

Ah well he is turning away from something, hence the strange stance on the base. Hopefully soon I will be able to show what is giving him a fright.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Another finished addition to my unit, another knight who is having some trouble, which might begin to explain why the other knight is turning away. anyway let me know what you think.

















Cheers


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I am hoping there will be a VC lord crashing his dragon into these knights and they are fleeing. Either way, I like the idea of knights being routed.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

These knights are definitely in some trouble! What's done the damage here?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Medic Marine said:


> I am hoping there will be a VC lord crashing his dragon into these knights and they are fleeing. Either way, I like the idea of knights being routed.





Iraqiel said:


> These knights are definitely in some trouble! What's done the damage here?


Ah well you will both have to wait and see. but I am really enjoying making this unit, it's a lot of fun creating a narrative for a unit.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Gunslinger's Summary:*

Ok so good news, yesterday I moved into a room in a house share to start my new job on Monday, so finally some stability after the travelling. Now that I will be grounded for six months, I can finally take stock of my situation. I sold a lot of my stuff over the year, leaving me with four projects, Two small, one unending and one huge, they are:

My Imperial Guard army, which has it's own plog here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/35-project-logs/205418-we-will-all-go-together.html
This project has two objectives, 1. Build a kick ass guard army, 2. start playing again. So this army will be built with more of a competitive edge and gaming in mind. Of course I love the guard so it will be affected by what models I like etc. 

My Death Guard force. 
A small group of models that survived the purge over Christmas, mainly because of my converted vindicator. They may get their own log, yet to decide, but there is a definite end point with this project and I will list the models soon. 

My Imperial Battle fleet. 
So my fleet for the old battle fleet gothic system. Again this project has an end point, a size I'm aiming for and then stopping. 

My Vampire counts. This project will be getting its own log soon, as I'm hoping to create an armies on parade style board for it, with scenery and a diorama feel to it as my undead clash with a Empire force. Unlike the guard I wont be playing with these, or I doubt I will, and it's being built purely out of love. I do have an idea on how big i want it and what I want to collect, so It does have an end, just not one I will be reaching any time soon.

So there we have it, my four projects which will no doubt keep me occupied for years to come. As always I welcome any comments or suggestions.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a general update again. I have had a busy few weeks, but I have managed to squeeze in a little hobby work. 

The main thing was the assembling of all my death guard, ready for painting at some point. 








Some of you may have seen my cultists in last months painting competition, so I got some stuff painted. 

This is the growing collection of stuff for my armies on parade style board for my vampire counts. It's all a bit unorganised at the minute so this is just a teaser. 









And the ranks of the Imperial Guard continue to grow, no painting this month, but I did start to assemble a veteran squad and the company command squad, just waiting on some bits to finish them off.









I have managed over the last week to get these guys painted, not sure what drove me to pick them up, but I have really enjoyed painting them, which is always a good sign.









As always thanks for looking and let me know what you think!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just a small update for the undead I'm working on for the army painting challenge. 

I have finished my test model for the skeletons and I am really happy with him. Compared to the skeletons I painted a year or so ago I think it shows how I have improved as a painter. 








I have tried to make him look much more realistic this time, with a much more liberal approach to washes. I have also used a turquoise paint to make it look like the metal on his weapon and shield has been oxidised over the years. 









As always I appreciate comments and criticism!

Cheers.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Following on from my previous post, and my update in the army painting challenge, I have finished all twenty of my skeletons. 








And here is the command group. 








I'm pretty happy with them. I'm liking the colour scheme and once I had settled into a pattern they were pretty easy to paint. 

If you are interested in how I am happy to post it up.

As always comments and criticism is welcome.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

The turquiose is spot on! Are they part of the vampire counts army or a one off?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks mate. Yea I am planning on adding to them and try and get some games played. 

I have a huge box of undead to sort through. Next might be more skeletons or maybe some zombies.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mounted Wight King*

Hey guys, just an update on my undead.

At the minute I'm working on a mounted Wight King. I'm using the mounted Mannfred model as a base for this conversion. 









The first steps were to remove his head and arms. Plus the spirits coming out of the cape. 









and obviously stuck the horse together, having to use greenstuff to fill in the gaps because fail cast


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mounted Wight King*

More work on my wight king. 

I have tried to remove the bats on his cape, very fitting for a vampire, not so much for a wight king. TO cover up the mess I made I have green stuffed some more fur onto his cape, to match what was there. Let me know what you think. 








I have also started work on the head. As you can tell, my army has a slight Tomb Kings vibe, because they are Lahmian vampires. So I wanted to make my wight king look suitably Tomb Kingish. Hence the fun crown.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mounted Wight King*

Carrying on with my Wight King, Today I finished covering up the damage on his cape. 








Decided how I wanted the crown and head to sit, which I think works as a Tomb King's crown. 








And found a suitably cool looking sword arm to use.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mounted Wight King*

Finished my Wight King.

Attached his head, and gave him a fur collar to hide how it doesn't really fit :laugh:









Used a regular skeleton shield arm for his left arm, again had to hide where I removed Mannfred's arm before. Going to use a tomb king's shield for him. 









And here he is completed. I need to order him a new base, but other then that ready to start painting.


----------

